# 1.8t swap which tranny to use



## 2.0 jetta (Dec 12, 2004)

I am swaping a 2003 gti 1.8t AWP motor into my 1993 jetta and I am trying to work out what tranny to use. I have the tranny of the 1.8t motor along with all the parts I would need but I do not know what drive shafts to use. If this is to hard I am being told to use a G60 tranny and parts but I just want to know what drive shafts I use for the g60 tranny into my mk3 and also what I have to change to bolt it onto the 1.8t motor. Thanks for the help it is very greatful.


----------



## 2.0 jetta (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t swap which tranny to use (2.0 jetta)*

bump


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap which tranny to use (2.0 jetta)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=896084


----------



## Evolution-Racing (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t swap which tranny to use (2.0 jetta)*

you need to use a g60 tranny and vr6 mounts


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t swap which tranny to use (Evolution-Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evolution-Racing* »_you need to use a g60 tranny and vr6 mounts
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on a G60 O2A...


----------

